# MBTA HSP-46's



## CSXfoamer1997 (Apr 25, 2016)

How well do the HSP-46's do as far as reliability? I hear they need maintenance frequently and tend to break down. Is that true?


----------



## lo2e (Apr 26, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> <snip> I hear they need maintenance frequently and tend to break down. <snip>


What source are you hearing this from?


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> How well do the HSP-46's do as far as reliability? I hear they need maintenance frequently and tend to break down. Is that true?


I have also heard that their MDBF is less than desired. But nothing that I can definitively quote.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Apr 26, 2016)

jis said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > How well do the HSP-46's do as far as reliability? I hear they need maintenance frequently and tend to break down. Is that true?
> ...


What's MDBF?


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Apr 26, 2016)

lo2e said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> I hear they need maintenance frequently and tend to break down. <snip>
> ...


I think someone on Facebook said it.


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> What's MDBF?


_Mean Distance Between Failure_


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Apr 26, 2016)

jis said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > What's MDBF?
> ...


So that means they suffer frequent failures?


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2016)

More frequent than is desirable. Everything suffers from failures if not maintained regularly. You want the failure rate to be low enough (that is MDBF to be high enough - high MDBF means it fails less frequently) so that you don't have to carry out maintenance or failure recovery too often.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 26, 2016)

You needn't look farther than this thread over at RR.net to learn about the mess that the HSPs are currently lol: http://www.railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=51137


----------



## jis (Apr 26, 2016)

Oy! That sounds much worse than I had imagined! Thanks for the pointer Fan Railer!


----------

